# Ariens st724 can you adjust gear speed



## Kania181 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have an ariens st724 that I just picked up it seems like the first gear is to fast and there is very little speed in reverse. Is there a way to adjust the gear speeds at all everything seems to operate smoothly and there is plenty of power going to the wheels it just seems to move to fast I was thinking that if I shortened the gear shifter rod it would make it slower in first and faster in reverse just wondering if I was on the right track


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you many just need to adjust where the friction wheel rides on the drive plate.

If you post you model number we will be able to connect you with a service manual that will give you instructions how.

The model number is on the back vertical plate of the machine in front of you feet if you are in the operators position. it will start with 922xxx, 932xxx, or 924xxx something like it.


----------



## Kania181 (Mar 8, 2013)

The model num is 924075 I think that is all it is would adjusting the length of the gear shift rod adjust the height of where the friction plate ride can you tell how old the machine is by the model num also just wondering how old it is


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Check out page 14
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/024566a.pdf

Scot's website has it listed as 1983-1986


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Well you have your answer, so all I can say is Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kania181 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

The engine serial number might tell what day it (engine) was made on.


----------



## morseguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I just discovered today that I can slow down the drive speed of my older Ariens machine . The rod for the tractor drive is threaded half way down. By shortening it, (you have to remove the cotter pin where it goes into the lever), thus bringing the friction wheel closer to the center of drive plate. Now 1st gear is real slow. Nice when you are horsing the machine into a snow bank. Yet the higher gears are still plenty fast enough. You have to be careful with this adjustment because too much and reverse gets messed up.
From the sound of your problem I would say that your adjustment is off in the opposite direction.


----------

